# Lake District shopping



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am assuming that shopping in the Lakes will be almost impossible at the small local shops because of parking/height restrictions.

Is this assumption correct?

If so, where are the supermarkets - presumably a limited number? - Ambleside, Windermere etc? Do they have 7m parking spaces? 

Otherwise I suppose it is better to stock up elsewhere.

Geoff


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't help you directly, but why not go onto Google Earth/Maps and look at some of the main towns. Supermarkets are usually identified and then you can zoom in and look via a street view. We found the Lidl store in Whitby that way when in North Yorks.

Colin


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Globe road, Windermere .


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Ainsel said:


> Globe road, Windermere .


If you are very lucky but not far away is the car park at ferry nab
where you can park motorhome and walk into Bowness,small Tesco
CO OP and all the general food shops and trinket shops.

In the lakes in most small shops you can pick up FREE a Cumbria Highways Parking Disc that gives you one hours parking on some roads that have restrictions/lines,not a lot of visitors seem to know about this.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

There is a large supermarket (Morrisons I think) at Penrith with an ample size carpark. They also have a petrol station so probably the cheapest place to fill up. 

Penrith is not big so won't be hard to find, but from the M6 J40 take the road that passes to the left of the North Lakes hotel (very visible), turn right at the next island and the supermarket is on the right at the next island (I hope I've remembered that correctly).


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I've seen a few decent sized units in the car park at the Keswick Rugby Club and although I've never actually parked my van there, I don't think there are painted line restrictions. 

This pay & display is only a couple of minutes walk from Booths supermarket and is also close to the main shopping area.

It may be worth ringing the club if your plans take you in that direction.


Ken.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Shopping in the Lakes*

But where are you intending to stay in the Lakes? It's a broad destination.

Right next to the Rugby Club in Keswick is the C&CC site so only 5 minutes walk from Keswick Centre with Booths and Co op.

Also the Aire at Ambleside (Millers Field..keep it secret) is only 5 minutes walk from the Town Centre shopping.

Windermere there is a big Booths next to the railway station.

We often go up to the Lakes so happy to oblige with any specifics....remember that the buses get around as do the bin lorries.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We generally manage to get parked at Booths in Windermere (not tried at very busy times) and it's a great shop. Best parking may be at far end, staff park down there. 

Morrisons Penrith car park is pretty tight - you may do better on Booths over the road. Big new Sainsburys nearby but I'm not sure about parking.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You can park overnight here. http://goo.gl/maps/pbEss Half a mile or so walk into Keswick. Or ok for free day parking.

Morrisons in Penrith is a nightmare but its worth a visit to Penrith as it has there fantastic food shops.

If you park on the Ullswater road in Aldi or Wickes here http://goo.gl/maps/nQtSQ the First one is Cranstons. You will pass it on the way up but the car park is small.

Fantastic food in there. None of it good for you!  Really tasty and cheap hot counter as well.

Going a bit more up market further down that road beyond the roundabout is Boothes. Same as the one in Keswick but has a brilliant Cheese counter. You might get parked in there.

Heading (on foot) into the town centre JJ Grahams in the centre http://www.jjgraham.co.uk/ is top notch stuff.

We had a day out in the lakes walking round Ullswater before decending on that lot and making pigs of ourselves.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

The road that runs round the side of the lake at Bowness is called Glebe Road I think. It is one way and if you follow it right round and park near the cemetery there is free on road parking. This is just before Braithwaite Fold CCC and we have left the site in a morning and then parked on the road whilst shopping in Bowness. There is also a large car park which is pay on entry with plenty of room. 
I would also recommend Millers Field at Ambleside- £10 for 24 hours on the aire site, or you can park on the adjacent car-park, although I believe it is £9 on there.


----------

